# Need infor about Test e! help me



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

I plan on starting test e cycles down the road. I want to learn all I can about it. I would like to know the average price, how long to take it for, what I should take with it, what exactly PCT is, everything please!  thankyou guys


----------



## dmike03 (Jun 18, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> I plan on starting test e cycles down the road. I want to learn all I can about it. I would like to know the average price, how long to take it for, what I should take with it, what exactly PCT is, everything please!  thankyou guys



If your asking all that....The best thing to do is start searching the web! All of that info is out there everywhere. Those questions could easily have 20 different answers. Actually I'm pretty sure you can learn all that in the stickies above this.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

I have been searching the web and stickies?


----------



## dmike03 (Jun 18, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/177508-post-cycle-therapy.html

Here are some stickies to get you started. Hope this helps!


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh wow thanks!


----------



## Tigar (Jun 18, 2013)

Give me ur email ill send u everything about test e


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

bryondyck@yahoo.com


----------



## Tigar (Jun 18, 2013)

have u maybe gmail? would be much easier there is a lot of text or can u make it a quick


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 18, 2013)

lol i want to buy steriods... heres my email... hey whats your address I will mail you some info too brotha... My advice is this... Go pay for the membership here at the site. Download all the ebooks and get to reading... There is allot of information the the web thats bullshit.


----------



## Tigar (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude mind your own business, im trying to help him... Why to pay when he can get for free


----------



## Swfl (Jun 18, 2013)

you do know you have to inject it under/ behind the kneecap for best results right?


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 18, 2013)

That's some of the funniest retorts I've read in awhile. Awesome ! Hey Jay steel I'm going to be emailing a list of all the felonies I'm going to be committing over the next several months but don't tell nobody and SWFL mind your own beeswax I know your suppose to inject it between the second and third toe. That kinda made my night after a crappy day. LOL.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 18, 2013)

Gich


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 18, 2013)

Tigar said:


> Dude mind your own business, im trying to help him... Why to pay when he can get for free



why because it supports the site you you leaches use for free... it supports the underground community of ironmag labs. this shit should have been done in PM not open forum dipshit you never give out personal information open forum. Now SIL is going to register this poor guy to a million gay porn sites.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 18, 2013)

Toes...knees....you guys have it all wrong. Test E is MOST effective when injected deep IM between your scrotum and anus. Easiest to do while laying on your back in front of a full length mirror. Don't forget to aspirate, and don't inject any more or less than 3cc per day for best results.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck all of you lol.


----------



## rage racing (Jun 18, 2013)

Whoa...whoa...whoa. You supposed to inject this shit? I have been rubbing the stuff all over my body like they do in the "low t" comecials on tv. No wonder im not jerked..


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 18, 2013)

LMAO - I vote this thread of the week.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

Now I know how useless this site and the people on it are. waste of time signing up.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jun 18, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> Now I know how useless this site and the people on it are. waste of time signing up.



You have not been here long enough have an opinion like that.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 18, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> bryondyck@yahoo.com


Do I see the word Dike in that E-mail???? Could not resist....You will find your answers in the stickies all over the place in this forum....I started where you did and have come pretty far..Be patient it takes time....


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 18, 2013)

I realise I have not been here long but the only answers I have gotten are ridiculous and not helpful whatsoever. I am looking through stickies but want some useful tips on this thread so I don't have to go searching. just want some help guys, that's all


----------



## Tigar (Jun 19, 2013)

Wanna answer? here you are

Description:
Testosterone enanthate is a slow-acting injectable form of the androgen testosterone. Following deep intramuscular injection, the drug is designed to provide a sustained release of testosterone into the bloodstream for approximately 2 to 3 weeks. In order to maintain normal physiological levels of testosterone during androgen replacement therapies, injections of testosterone enanthate are usually required at least every two weeks, although more meticulous physicians will administer the drug weekly. As with all testosterone injectables, testosterone enanthate is highly favored by athletes for its ability to promote strong increases in muscle mass and strength.

How Supplied:
Testosterone enanthate is widely available in human an( veterinary drug markets. Composition and dosage ma vary by country and manufacturer, but usually contain 51 mg/ml, 100 mg/ml, 200 mg/ml, or 250 mg/ml of steroid dissolved in oil.

Structural Characteristics:
Testosterone enanthate is a modified form of testosteroh where a carboxylic acid ester (enanthoic acid) has beE; attached to the 17-beta hydroxyl group. Esterified forms I testosterone are less polar than free testosterone, and al absorbed more slowly from the area of injection. Once I the bloodstream, the ester is removed to yield free (a.ctiv\ testosterone. Esterified forms of testost~roneare deslg~, to prolong the window of therapeutic effect ~ol.low~~ administration, allowin~ ~or .a less frequent InJe~~lal schedule compared to Injections of free (unestenfle steroid. The half-life of testosterone enanthate approximately eight days after injection.

Side Effects (Estrogenic):
Testosterone is readily aromatized in the body to estradiol (estrogen). The aromatase (estrogen synthetase) enzyme is responsible for this metabolism of testosterone. Elevated estrogen levels can cause side effects such as increased water retention, body fat gain, and gynecomastia. Testosterone is considered a moderately estrogenic steroid. An anti-estrogen such as clomiphene citrate or tamoxifen citrate may be necessary to prevent estrogenic side effects. One may alternately use an aromatase inhibitor like Arimidex? (anastrozole), which more efficiently controls estrogen by preventing its synthesis. Aromatase inhibitors can be quite expensive in mparison to anti-estrogens, however, and may also lave negative effects on blood lipids.
Estrogenic side effects will occur in a dose-dependant nanner, with higher doses (above normal therapeutic ~vels) of testosterone more likely to require the oncurrent use of an anti-estrogen or aromatase inhibitor. ince water retention and loss of muscle definition are common with higher doses of testosterone, this drug is usually considered a poor choice for dieting or cutting phases of training. Its moderate estrogenicity makes it nore ideal for bulking phases, where the added water etention will support raw strength and muscle size, and lelp foster a stronger anabolic environment.





Administration (Men):
To treat androgen insufficiency, the prescribing guidelinl for testosterone enanthate call for a dosage of 50-400 IT every 2 to 4 weeks. Although active in the body for longer time, testosterone enanthate is usually injected ( a weekly basis for muscle-building purposes. The usu. dosage for physique-or performance-enhancir purposes is in the range of 200-600 mg per week, taken cycles 6 to 12 weeks in length. This level is sufficient f( most users to notice exceptional gains in muscle size a~' strength.
Testosterone is usually incorporated into bulking phai of training, when added water retention will be of li1 consequence, the user more concerned with raw m: than definition. Some do incorporate the drug i~ cutting cycles as well, but typically in lower doses (1 f 200 mg per week) and/or when accompanied by I aromatase inhibitor to keep estrogen levels under control
Testosterone enanthate is a very effective anabolic drug and is often used alone with great benefit. Some, howewer find a need to stack it with other anabolic/androgenic steroids for a stronger effect, in which case an additior 200-400 mg per week of boldenone UndeCYlena! methenolone enanthate, or nandrolone decanoa should provide substantial results with no signific hepatotoxicity. Testosterone is ultimately very versatile and can be combined with many other anabolic/androgenic steroids to tailor the desired effect

Availability:
Worldwide, enanthate is the most abundantly produced ester of testosterone, and consequently is also the one most commonly found on the black market. It would be impossible to describe every product that you may come across when shopping in detail here, but some advice concerning products most popular right now is provided below.
Delatestryl is the most well-known brand of enanthate in the U.S. at this time. It comes in both 1 mL pre-loaded syringes and 5 mL mUlti-dose vials, the latter being the only form really found on the black market (and rarely at that, due to strict controls). Note that the vials are short, and carry a label with metallic backing you can see through the glass. Looking for this will help assure you are getting the real thing, if somehow you luck out and come across a vial. Delatestryl from Canada is made to similar specifications (see the included photos).
Watson and Paddock both make generic versions in the U.S.They are packaged in 5 mL and 10 mL multi-dose vials. Be leery of either product if you are offered it from a steroid dealer, however, given the very low tendency for U.S. drugs to be diverted to the black market. Most will be counterfeit.


Norma Hellas (Greece), makers of Norma Hellas Nandrolone, recently added a generic 250 mg/mL testosterone enanthate injectable to their product offerings. It comes in a single dark amber 1 mL glass ampule, and is packaged 1 ampule per box. Be sure to look 3t the Greek Pharmacy sticker under UV light to assure vou have a legitimate product.
5chering's Testoviron? is one of the most popular ndividual brands worldwide. It comes in 1 mL ampules Jnly, and the various preparations usually look very similar :0 each other.They are madeofclearglass,and mostoften lave a green ring and blue dot on the tip. Most are wrapped in a white paper label.
Androtardyl is also produced in France, and occasionally circulates on the black market. Again, be sure to look for the proper box before buying.
Testo-Enant is another brand in Europe, this one being made by Geymonat in Italy. These ampules contain 250 mg of steroid, either in 1 mL or 2 mL of oil. Currently fakes are not a problem; however, this steroid is not found on the black market in high volumes.


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 19, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> I realise I have not been here long but the only answers I have gotten are ridiculous and not helpful whatsoever. I am looking through stickies but want some useful tips on this thread so I don't have to go searching. just want some help guys, that's all[/QUOTE*]"Now I know how useless this site and the people on it are. waste of time signing up."
> *
> Maybe you did join the wrong site, maybe your looking for only the answer's you want to hear. This site is all about helping guys out but as much as that it's also about being an informed self educated reader on the topics of all things related to fitness. Sometimes you have to show that you've put in some time , read the sticky's , researched and come up with questions, concerns or questions regarding things you've read but don't understand. I've never read anywhere on this site where guys flat out refused to help someone out. I have read and have been informed early on to research first, become informed so when you do ask certain questions especially about protocols and which sup's and or (gear) to use and how much you have shown the initiative, and base knowledge to support the information guys are so freely willing to share. If this site promoted people that did nothing other than say hey dude, screw it just take this or inject that it wouldn't be as successful as it is. Where else are you going to go where people you don't even know want you to be safe, informed and knowledgeable enough before you start injecting yourself with anything and everything available. You can get that in your local gym from any idiot who doesn't give two craps about your well being.  This is a quality site filled with quality people who are very informed. Leave if you want but you won't find a better site just maybe one that will tell you everything you want to hear.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 19, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> Now I know how useless this site and the people on it are. waste of time signing up.





GymAddict69 said:


> I realise I have not been here long but the only answers I have gotten are ridiculous and not helpful whatsoever. I am looking through stickies but want some useful tips on this thread so I don't have to go searching. just want some help guys, that's all



then GTFO we don't like your kind around here any ways. I have seen a million questions about test on this forum. so if you waste our time with questions that can be searched were going to waste your time.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 19, 2013)

My bad guys. I have been reading the stickies but not finding some answers I want, hence the reason I asked.


----------



## rage racing (Jun 19, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> Now I know how useless this site and the people on it are. waste of time signing up.



Dont let the door hit you in the ass on the way out...negged


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 19, 2013)

GymAddict69 said:


> My bad guys. I have been reading the stickies but not finding some answers I want, hence the reason I asked.


OK, so I'm going to take that as ego's checked at the door and chaulk it up to experience learned. I am going to give you several references and one bit of advice. The advice, stay clear from idiots like Tigar and don't be so quick to share anything personal outside of PM. Nw for the reference and keep in mind I had to take time to find these sticky's but you can bet almost everyone on here has read them at one time or another. start in the New Member section and read "Built's" sticky title *****"Read Me First*** dated 02/16/09. Then work your way through these under Anabolic Zone Priming and off Cycle Therapy by TGB dated 03/11/11, Post Cycle Therapy (pct) by Prince dated 02/26/13 and !st Cycle & PCT by Heavyiron dated 12/11/09. I personally recommend joing the membership and becoming an elite member it's dirt cheap and you can gain access to instant PM, and elite member Anabolic Zone where you should read Safe Beginner Cycles dated 12/23/10.  If your going to recover from what was probably newbieism with a touch of tude then separate yourself from tigr and do the above reading it is absolutely worth your time. If after that you don't understand something and pose the question under the correct forum you'll find guys are more than willing to help. That doesn't mean tell you what you want to hear but tell you the facts.


----------



## Swfl (Jun 19, 2013)

Look you may want to learn but your not putting much effort into it. You can't just say hey tell me everything. It's like a spoiled kid saying I want a sandwich and his mom makes it for him so he doesn't have to get up from his video game. Your saying I want to workout and eat right and take gear but I don't feel like googling information.  Dude if you won't take the tiny first step on your own that tells me you will not ever have success in this game, not ever. Go to steroid.com read the steroid profiles get familiar, take notes, then come here and ask a few specific questions.the guys here are fucking amazing and helpful if you are respectful and have done your homework. Also get your post count up before you start asking the big questions we like to know we can trust someone before we open up abut illegal stuff... Until then just get a big 18g pin and shoot it under your kneecap or between your  toes...


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 19, 2013)

I read through almost 100 of those stickies under the anabolic zone and you guys are right, I learned a lot and I cant stop reading, im learning a lot


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 19, 2013)

what do you mean "get your post count up before asking big questions" ? how do I do that? and very funny about the 18g pin and where to shoot lol.


----------



## jay_steel (Jun 19, 2013)

this is the obama generation every one wants shit for free... go sign up as a paid member... i dont work for iron mag in any ways but i have benefited from the shit tons for ebooks that they provide as an incentive.. WAY worth it. I dropped around 100$ for all of Shelby Starnes books and these are way less and more.


----------



## GymAddict69 (Jun 19, 2013)

im signing up once I get cash..


----------

